# Purple Branches?



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys I have a couple of plants in the flowering stage now for 2 weeks were some of the branches are turning purple? Should I worry about this and if its bad how do I fix it?

Cheers!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello DD 

What are you feeding them?

What are your temps day and night?

eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Hippy

Its my first grow ever and after reading alot off this site I tend not to feed them! I have read so many bad things about over nutes and stuff so I have been taking it real easy. My plants were started in an organic soil with slow release MG pre-mixed into it. I do have some liquid MG nutes that I add 5ml to about 4 liters of water but have only ever done that twice (as I said before to affraid of screwing things up) They are in the second week of flowering and seem to be healthy and growing nice. They temps are steady about 75 to 80 at any given time. Just noticed the purple color today all plants have some dying yellow old leaves at the bottom but I have learned not to get to excited over this, as it seems to be common. I was just wondering should I be worried about purple on leef stems half way up the plant?

Cheers!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

Is your plant a Sativa (thin fingers) or an Indica (fat fingers)


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

To be honest Hippy I have some with fat and some that are thin. I am using bagseed that I had stashed away since 2004 from some stuff I got just loaded with seeds I have a couple hundred seeds sitting in a bag just waiting there turn. Some of my plants either grow real tall real quick or stay short but grow wide and bushy. I have no idea what they are I do have some photos uploaded in my gallary page but cant upload them in forum because my pics are to big in size.

Cheers!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

I was just being curious because Indica can show purple stems as a genetic trait.

Bagseed are usually Sativa.

Purple stems are commonly caused by a Phosphorous (P) or Magnesium deficiency (Mg)

How old are your plants?

My thoughts are the soil has used all its nutrients up and your plants are starving.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

I planted them in big buckets at germination they have been in these buckets since then. I veged them for 5-6 weeks and then put them into 12-12 and they are on the second week of that. So in total they are about 2 months old. What should I do Hippy?

Cheers!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

MG food is not good enough to grow MJ, it has all the essential micro nutrients missing.

Can you get hold of some bio bizz feed or fox farms feed?

Now your in flower you need a bloom feed.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

I have heard and read alot on here about Fox Farm products and I think it is a product in the USA as i have never seen thier products In my country. What am I missing Hippy? I am sure I could go out and find what it is you think I need.

Cheers!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

If your in America you will be able to find Fox farms.

Here in the UK Bio Bizz is easily found.

Ebay here sell Bio Bizz so do head shops, I dont know if your country allows liquid items to be posted.

But if your after FF you want some of this.

hXXp://www.specialty-lights.com/718520.html


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

Im in Canada
What do you think I am lacking for food Hip? If you give me your professional opinion I am sure I can find what I need at my local garden market. Or are my plants dead already?

Cheers!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Hippy thanks for the link but when i looked at the fox farm ingredients and compared it to the MG water nutes My MG has more then the Fox Farm product. If you think my plants are starving do you think I should add some of my MG sulution to my watering? I just watered 2 days ago and am not due to water again til next week. Will they make it?

Cheers!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

If your going to use MG then yes, your plant needs feeding.

1/3rd strength.

What is the N-P-K value of the feed you have?

eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

I just watered 2 days ago can I wait till my next watering or will that be to late?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

No it will not be too late.



			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> What is the N-P-K value of the feed you have?


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

My N P K in this MG solution is

N= 12%
P= 4%
K= 8%

+ it has other things in there like potash and other stuff. So will this stuff work? It says to use just 5ml per 4 liters of water. What do you think?

Cheers!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

I think MG is crap, it has caused me and many others a lot of problems when we were new growers.

That is a vegetative feed not a flowering feed.

eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

yes Hippy I have come to realize people here dont have much faith in MG but its what i started with and to be honest I have had little problems to this point producing some good looking plants. So what kind of feed should i be using for flowering? car to elaborate?

Cheers!!


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 14, 2009)

I live in Canada and I have no problem getting Fox Farm Ferts there's a store in Toronto that sells it and they ship at reasonable rates if you can't get to T.O and there store its called Bustan just google it it will come up, I find that there prices are the best as far as Canadian stores go!


                                                  Phatpharmer


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Phat and "hows it goin Eh" Nice to see fellow canucks here!

Cheers!


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Disc check out the Coffee Table section and Look for the post "The CCC Canadian Cultivators Club" there's a bunch of us Canadians Eh!

                                            Phatpharmer


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

Hippy says my nutes are for the veg stage what should I be using for the flowering stage? What dio I need to make purple branches better?


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

So what do I need my ferts to be for flowering? Im sitting here with coat on a car running waiting for the answer to fix my problem! I'm getting a little warm and car is almost out of gas. Garden store closes around 5 pm. LOL 
Could someone just answer my question so I could put this thread to rest.

Cheers!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

Could someone please answer my question. Hippy says my ferts Im using are for the veg stage what should I be useing for flower stage. I have my coat on and car running waiting to run to my garden center just need to know what i need to get!!

Cheers!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

You need a feed with the middle number higher, the N-P-K numbers.

The middle needs to be higher than the outside 2 numbers.

Try to keep the outside numbers as even as you can.

Its 7.30 in the evening here.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Hippy!! Will take your advice.

Cheers!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 15, 2009)

OK Hippy or anyone else who might want to reply

I went out last night and got some liquid plant food with an M P K of 10-15-10 will this do what I need it to do for my flowering?

Cheers!!


----------

